# Hearth Build-Up



## Drumaz (Sep 30, 2008)

is finally done......  Stove is going in on the 8th.


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 30, 2008)

cont....


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 30, 2008)

more..


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 30, 2008)

and...


----------



## BJ64 (Sep 30, 2008)

That is looking good!

I need to do that for my stove next summer.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2008)

very well done!


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 30, 2008)

I really really like your choice in tile and raised hearth tile joinery methods. It was pretty tough to get those corners right I'd bet. 

What stove is going on there?


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.  Feelin pretty proud of myself at the moment.  I've never worked with tile before.  The wet saw made all the difference.


WOW - We built the same exact hearth!!  Same exact tile too  Nice work!

Jotul F600 going up on it..


----------



## begreen (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice clean job Drumaz. Hope you'll continue to post pictures of the F600 installed and burning!


----------



## FatttFire (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow thats nice!  Post some pics when you get them!


----------



## kevinrea (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Highbeam,

I lightened up a couple of your pictures for you...

kevin rea


----------



## prtp3warrior (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey that looks great.  What was your total hearth cost?


----------

